# easy ways to make money



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Tell me some easy ways to earn cash. I'll do anything. Here's what I have so far.

-selling old textbooks (although most of them aren't worth anything)
- recycling (not much money in that)
- donating plasma blood (??? i've heard about this, sounds a little scary)
- sperm banks??? (i'm curious, looking for anyone who will admit to it)

What else?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Where do you live? Can you play online poker?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

kev said:


> Tell me some easy ways to earn cash. I'll do anything. Here's what I have so far.
> 
> -selling old textbooks (although most of them aren't worth anything)
> - recycling (not much money in that)
> - donating plasma blood (??? i've heard about this, sounds a little scary)


Stay away from the plasma donating centres - I used to sell my plasma long ago to make ends meet, but the last time I did it, the "nurse" pushed the needle all the way through the vein, and i bled into my arm. Raised a bubble looking thing on it. she didn't notice until it was about half an inch tall. When she finally saw it, her eyes bugged out and she said, ooh, honey, you infiltrated! As if I had done it to myself.

Can you get to garage sales? You can find stuff at those and ebay it.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Selling beta entrance keys for MMORPG games that are being newly developed to hardcore gamers? Sounds like a fair deal to me in the current state of the economy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If you're looking for the big bucks, become a human version of a lab rat and participate in clinical trials of experimental drugs. The more offensive the requirements, the more it pays. Some pay $5,000, but require you stay there for something like two weeks and give dozens of blood samples.

It's money, not sure I'd call it easy. This is basically for healthy young folks with nothing else to do (like a job).

Even my crazy brother decided years ago to not do another clinical trial nor any more plasma donation. You know it's really bad when even he won't do it. This is a guy who'd do virtually anything for a buck.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Can you actually make money from sperm banks in your part of the world? You'd probably stand a better chance of making money out of it by being a private donor for people who can't afford fertility treatment. You'd need to arrange your own blood tests and find a suitable contract to protect yourself from future claims. There are plenty of potential customers out there - not that I've looked...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

http://www.xytex.com/sperm-donor-bank-patient/index.cfm#donorpanel

They grill you quite a bit before they take your....stuff.

People who want sperm usually want someone without family illnesses, SA or any other mental condition, top physical condition, etc. Not saying that no one here would qualify; its just that if they find out about SA, any treatment you have received or meds, you can forget it.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

dubitinformer.com (UK only)
It takes ages (it's about 8 months in and I've only got about £20) but basically you fill in surveys and you get between 50p and £2 for each survey you do and when you get £25 you can collect it. There's also opportunities to do "group surveys" (usually about a film) where you and a group of random people go to a place and you'll be interviewed and you get £20 for it (the interview usually lasts an hour).

Do a car boot sale as well - you can never have too much junk.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

If you have jars of spare change laying around the house, roll it! I did that last weekend for grocery $$ and ended up with almost $250!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I would be careful with the sperm bank thing. I know that in the UK for example children who were conceived through sperm donation have the legal right to trace their father. They cannot make financial claims but the potential for emotionally very difficult situations has got to be huge.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Getting a part time job is always one way to earn lots of $$$. You can search for job openings in your area through websites such as monster.com.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Armed robbery



Freedom2010 said:


> Getting a part time job is always one way to earn *lots* of $$$.


:haha


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1) Take out a loan
2) Buy a bunch of computers
3) ???
4) Profit!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Start a pyramid scheme


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> If you're looking for the big bucks, become a human version of a lab rat and participate in clinical trials of experimental drugs. The more offensive the requirements, the more it pays. Some pay $5,000, but require you stay there for something like two weeks and give dozens of blood samples.
> 
> It's money, not sure I'd call it easy. This is basically for healthy young folks with nothing else to do (like a job).
> 
> Even my crazy brother decided years ago to not do another clinical trial nor any more plasma donation. You know it's really bad when even he won't do it. This is a guy who'd do virtually anything for a buck.


There are people whose only source of income is from participating in clinical trials. By doing this as a full time job, they make about 30-35k a year. 
There are strict criteria for being accepted, ideally you need to be young (usually between 20 and 45 years) and healthy to get access to the largest amount of trials. It is not uncommon for people to fudge their health information in order to become eligible for more programs. By doing this they are putting themselves at added risk. There already is risk inherent to such trials because the interventions are new and have had very limited testing. If serious injury occurs, I doubt there is any compensation. 
t's a risky way to earn money (and not mountains of it, 30-35k can be earned at a decent job). It attracts the most desperate.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Sell some old junk on ebay or in a local paper.

Buy and sell concert/sporting event tickets (I'm gonna try to get into this soon)

Collect stuff that might be worth something later on (an autographed PlayStation signed by Michael Jackson just sold for like 2 million dollars on ebay!)

Collect autographs

Find something you're good at and don't do it for free


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Jnmcda0 said:


> 1) Take out a loan
> 2) Buy a bunch of computers
> 3) ???
> 4) Profit!


Can't believe I forgot about this one:
1) Collect underpants
2) ???
3) Take over the world

:lol


----------

